# The Poll for Win a Date with Recharge - The worlds most eligible bachelor!



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

The entries are in (except there's only room for 10 entries and I randomly removed Lucas as he was married and gets very aggressive when losing).

Now is yor chance to vote.

This may be a public voting. But people please be honest. The entries are all wonderful, but be selective. Live as though you were Recharge. As though you were to live vicariously through him. Who is it who enthralled you with their comments and made you want to date them!

Now is your chace to do it for them all!

The winner will be announced shortly.

Good luck to all entrants.

Polling starts NOW!

All entries are located on http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=49234 through the 10 pages... Please take your time to vote!!!


----------



## hornet (Feb 23, 2007)

who are the options?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

Simone's Entries were:

1. Helga's House of Pain sounds like fun.
2. Definately female, sometimes i wonder about the species of my parents.
3. I will always eat a rare rump on the first date but no t-bones that way i dont get tempted to chew the bone.
4. If it's still alive it might be a bit hard to swallow.
5. It would give me an answer, they'd send the mental health team from Campbelltown Hosptial straight over.
6. Fun, outgoing, immature, crazy.
7. I would choose the diamond necklace, cash it in at a jeweller then use it to pay for this years trip to Bathurst. 
Honest enough?????????????/

Round two yet to be entered (you still have a chance Simone)


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

Jen's entry...

1. Sizzler mmm, cheesy bread
2. Female
3. Yes
4. with its tongue
5. b
6. fun, introverted, depends on the situation, sane (mostly)
7.Weekend away, unless it was a diamond python necklace

(round two yet to be entered in on - you still have time Jen)


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

Tatelina's Round One

ROUND 1 (consists of 7 questions, each contestant must answer all questions honestly to continue through to round two)
1. Where would you prefer to go on your first date with Recharge:
d) The Sushi Train because it's so easy to choose what you want!
e)Or some where else slightly more exciting

2. Were you born of human species and of female sex?
a) Yes (however I do have a weird family..and don't get my started on my habits... Just kidding.)

3. Do you eat meat on your first date?
a) HAHAHAHA depends what kind of meat. I used to be a vegetarian but I never gave up some types of meat

4. How does giant squid taste?
A tantalising mix of mild soy sauce, and pencil erasers that have been soaked and cooked in the microwave for a little while. 

5. If you were to take an IQ test right now would you:
d) Your own answer: Stick my nose up at it.. Why should we have to do an IQ test if Recharge would probably fail it? just kidding sunny boy.

6. Do you consider yourself staid or fun? Outgoing or introverted? Mature or immature? Crazy 
or sane?
Hahaha I am the enemy of average. 

7. If you had the choice of getting a diamond necklace or a weekend away together from your 
partner, which would you choose?
Weekend away for sure.


Round two consists of an attempted forfeit.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

Round One for Gaara:

1. Where would you prefer to go on your first date with Recharge:
e) I would take Recharge to a bakery where we would learn to make donuts - This would give Recharge ample opportunity to learn what face to pull later that night if he played his cards right.

2. Were you born of human species and of female sex?
a) I am human, I think

3. Do you eat meat on your first date?
a) Always - I'm not fussy, wether Im presented with a fat kransky or a humble cocktail weenie.

4. How does giant squid taste?
a) I've heard when people ask "what does chicken taste like?" the response they are given is "tastes like squid"

5. If you were to take an IQ test right now would you:
d) Not be taking this quiz

6. Do you consider yourself staid or fun? Outgoing or introverted? Mature or immature? I find questions like these to be shallow, vain and superficial. It's always better to get someone else to answer this for you. In which case, APS, I applaud you, answer this question for me.

7. If you had the choice of getting a diamond necklace or a weekend away together from your 
partner, which would you choose?

Well, why can't I have the best of both worlds? Why can't I get the necklace and a holiday to pearl harbour? Or cut out the middle man and just take a pearl necklace?

Round Two for Gaara:

Question 1:
If you had to choose between saving a child with cancer and saving $10 which would you do?

There is no cure for cancer yet, gimme that 10 bucks. I'm hungry - the change I get from my happy meal can go in the ronald mcdonald house collection tin to go towards getting him a fluffy pillow in palative care or something.


Question 2:
You are on a speeding train headed for a bridge that has collapsed, the driver is unconscious and Recharge is being cornered by a mad- doberman, there is a carriage full of venemous tarrantulas between you and the locomotive engine and you and Recharge are the only ones on the train -apart from the driver, how do you react?

In a smooth move to impress recharge, I would exhibit my keen mcguiver skills and save the day. The first thing I would do, is spear tackle that dog. After some wrestling, I would secure some canine fur. From there, I would bust into the tarantula carriage, and use the dog hairs to tickle/stimulate the spiders into creating some silk. From there, I would break into the train driver's carriage. I would collect the driver's sweat onto the silk, and use the two agents to mould out a parachute. I would then dash back to the end of the train and let out the parachute, thereby slowing the train down safely before hitting the tunnel.


Question 3:
You have just been fired from your job but you have a date with Recharge later that night. How do you still make this a wonderful and special date for you both?

I would tell Recharge to meet me in a park, after dark. While he busies himself getting tarted up at his house, I would run into Centrelink and begin my dole payments. From there, I would take my food stamps, and race to a supermarket, cash all my stamps in then combine the ingredients into a soup, of sorts. On my way to the park, I would mug the cancer child's duck feeding bread, then push the child into the pond. Then, making a smooth entrance, I would swuavely meet up with Recharge, and being laying out the picnic items. Using the cover of darkness as my friend, I could disguise the rather bland ingredients in the soup. If he asked me about the dry bread, I would spin some lie about it being "special crusty bread". We would then most likely dance to the theme music from ducktales, and call it a night.
__________________


----------



## kelly (Feb 23, 2007)

slim6y, you should have put me up the top in pole position!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

Bryony's first entry...

1. Where would you prefer to go on your first date with Recharge:
d) The Sushi Train because it's so easy to choose what you want!

2. Were you born of human species and of female sex?
b) No - I am just a bouncey cartoon! so it would only ever be an interenet relationship 

3. Do you eat meat on your first date?
a) Yes virtual hotdogs

4. How does giant squid taste?
It ate my computer....so i didn't taste it!

5. If you were to take an IQ test right now would you:
d) um.....whats IQ? is it like ICQ?

6. Do you consider yourself staid or fun? Outgoing or introverted? Mature or immature? Crazy 
or sane?
Um....all the above just look at the avatar 

7. If you had the choice of getting a diamond necklace or a weekend away together from your 
partner, which would you choose?
Definatly the weekend away from him or with him 

8.Are you:
b) White like Jack Black
__________________

Bryony's round two...

Question 1:
Q - If you had to choose between saving a child with cancer and saving $10 which would you do?

A - I work in cancer research...so....I would take the $10 and give it to a much more needing hobo from central station.........hey dont judge me! We all need a drink every now and then!

Question 2:

Q - You are on a speeding train headed for a bridge that has collapsed, the driver is unconscious and Recharge is being cornered by a mad- doberman, there is a carriage full of venomous tarantulas between you and the locomotive engine and you and Recharge are the only ones on the train apart from the driver, how do you react?

A - Hmmmm.....well mad/vicious dogs seem to like me...(always have food in my bag) so i would hypnotize the dog get the dog to try and help me shift the spiders (since we have no real venomous tarantulas in australia i am willing to get bitten) then do a Charlies Angels pose with a fake gun.....army roll....then sexily kick in the carriage door...straddle the seat and take the train in under my control....then get little Recharge to sit on my lap while i pat him on his head telling him it will all be ok.

Question 3:

Q - You have just been fired from your job but you have a date with Recharge later that night. How do you still make this a wonderful and special date for you both?

A - Baby i'm made of cash I would borrow the $10 off the hobo and get him a romantic dinner courtesy of Ronald McDonald


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

Inkslinger round one...

1. Where would you prefer to go on your first date with Recharge:
a) Sizzler
b) Paris Hilton
c) Helga's House of Pain
d) The Sushi Train because it's so easy to choose what you want!
e) Other (please explain) 
e I would prefer to go to Shimonoseki-city in Yamaguchi, to eat Tora-fugu or ***u which translates "to blow" or "happiness"

2. Were you born of human species and of female sex?
a) Yes
b) No (please explain)
A Yes a female human had sex resulting in me

3. Do you eat meat on your first date?
a) Yes
b) No (please explain)
A

4. How does giant squid taste?
(you need to write your own answer here)
Done like this very nice:
Giant Squid with Lemon Vinaigrette 
Ingredients :

4 piece bacon diced
(or prosciutto)
1/4 cup finely-diced red onion
1 x red bell pepper sliced thin strips
2 cup diagonally-cut (2") fresh asparagus
3 x garlic cloves
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
2 x lemons juice only
2 tbl white wine vinegar
1/2 tsp Dijon mustard
1 pch granulated sugar
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil leaves
1 1/2 cup sliced squid (see info below)
Salt to taste
Freshly-ground black pepper to taste
1/4 cup freshly-grated Parmesan cheese

Method :

* In a large skillet over medium heat, lightly brown bacon. Add onion, bell pepper and asparagus and cook until asparagus is just barely cooked, but still crisp.
* Add garlic, olive oil, lemon juice, vinegar, mustard and sugar. Stir to blend and heat for 2 minutes.
* Add basil and squid. Cook for 30 seconds to 1 minute. Season with salt and pepper and top with cheese.
* This recipe yields 4 servings.
* Comments: Attack of the Giant Squid! You've probably eaten giant squid before, but just didn't know it. Ever had calamari steaks or strips? Breaded and fried, it could be anything. You take a hunk of giant squid and pound it into oblivion, dunk it, bread it and fry it. It tastes good, but the above recipe tastes even better. 
* To process the squid, take the cleaned tube and lay it membrane-side down on a cutting surface. With a very sharp fillet knife, slice the squid as thinly as you can, cutting at an angle and pushing the knife up along the membrane. When you're done, you should have the membrane on the surface and the squid sliced into very thin pieces, about 1 inch wide. Cook the squid until it just barely changes color. If you cook it too long, you'll be very disappointed.
5. If you were to take an IQ test right now would you:
a) Fail it
b) Be happy with any IQ it gave you
c) Have troubles with the first question "Name________"
d) Your own answer
b) Be happy with any IQ it gave you

6. Do you consider yourself staid or fun? Outgoing or introverted? Mature or immature? Crazy 
or sane?
D. all of the above

7. If you had the choice of getting a diamond necklace or a weekend away together from your 
partner, which would you choose?
It would depend on who was giving the necklace


Round two???


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

Jordo Round 1:

1. e) other - at the pants party
2. b) well no not really, I was born as an earthworm but lived in a nuclear waste dump, long story short, I'm now a fully functioning male human
3. Yes - I'm pretty much a carnivore
4. How does giant squid taste? I've always imagined it would taste similar to the smaller variety, however due to the recent events with the giant squids horrific murder (even a thread dedicated to it that I haven't yet read ) I'm not willing to sample one as I would forever live in fear of door knocking hippies with their animal rights crap.
5. d) I don't believe in IQ tests, whats the point?
6. I don't even know what "staid" means (I guess that answers Q5), I like to think I'm a little more of a complex person who can't be grouped under these categories. However I can say I'm a loud and proud emo, and call me staid if you want but I think I'm sane 
7. This is intolerable why am I answering these questions when I know Recharges soul is mine for the taking. "or a weekend away together from your partner" that doesn't even make sense but I'll do that.
8. I'm really working on a tan for you R but I'm still white - like a fox 

OK all that said and done and having briefly skimmed over the other pathetic entries, I have decided that GW is the only major competition here (but be warned she smells).

Edit: dpeica has kindly offered to be put down as a reference of my "character" (I should hardly think it necessary for such a supreme applicant but thats up to the judge)

Also note - everything written is completely serious, I do not have a sense of humour and you should all take offence to what I have written, thankyou.


Round 2 for Jordo...

Question 1:
If you had to choose between saving a child with cancer and saving $10 which would you do?
ANSWER: Well that obviously depends on how the child was cooked... However if it was raw (I'm not much of a cook myself) I would have to save the child and auction it off on e-bay, guessing that even cancerous children are worth more to some people than $10.

Question 2:
You are on a speeding train headed for a bridge that has collapsed, the driver is unconscious and Recharge is being cornered by a mad- doberman, there is a carriage full of venemous tarrantulas between you and the locomotive engine and you and Recharge are the only ones on the train apart from the driver, how do you react?
ANSWER: Firstly I'd release my gilleni into the spider carriage and they would easily take out all the spiders, I would punch the doberman right in the baby maker so hard that it yelps and attacks me instead. and then... oh it was only a dream *sigh* LOL but then I would run out of ideas and jump from the speeding train using recharge to break my fall.

Question 3:
You have just been fired from your job but you have a date with Recharge later that night. How do you still make this a wonderful and special date for you both?
ANSWER: WHOOHOOO I'M NOW A DOLE BLUDGER!!!! What a stupid question obviously I'd get absolutely marinated and then attempt some kind of sexy table top dance for recharge (no pics or it didn't happen crap ) and probably fall to a painful death impaling myself on a sharp piece of chair. (hmmm yes good answer jordo )


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

kelly's round one entry

1. e) I'd like to go to the NT, catch some water pythons and then smuggle them into WA so I can keep them. I think it would be kind of like a bonding experience between the two of us, with me benefiting because I'd get some water pythons.

2. a) Yes.

3. b) No, because I'm vegan so meat is out of the question 

4. As above, I've obviously never tasted giant squid, nor would I like to as squid is slimy and gross.

5. b)

6. all of the above.

7. definitely the diamond necklace, so I could cash it in and buy some more herps for me and Recharge to share.

8. I'm whiter than anyone you've ever seen, due to the lack of protein in my diet 

Kelly and her second round...

Question 1:
If you had to choose between saving a child with cancer and saving $10 which would you do?

I could go both ways with this question:
- Choosing the child with cancer because that seems the nicer thing to do. Or
- Saving the $10 and taking Recharge somewhere nice for dinner (possibly subway or something?)... Now I only say this because the cancer may not be fatal, so why waste $10 if I don't need to?


Question 2:
You are on a speeding train headed for a bridge that has collapsed, the driver is unconscious and Recharge is being cornered by a mad- doberman, there is a carriage full of venemous tarrantulas between you and the locomotive engine and you and Recharge are the only ones on the train -apart from the driver, how do you react?

I'd definitely just jump out of the train, because I have a huge phobia of dogs. I'd expect Recharge to save ME though because he's the man. I am just the woman who cooks and cleans and stuff. 


Question 3:
You have just been fired from your job but you have a date with Recharge later that night. How do you still make this a wonderful and special date for you both?

I would be happy that I got fired because it means I could go on the dole. I'd earn more money that way anyway. So I'd party harder with Recharge than I ever have before.


I'm only entering this because I want to beat gaara


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

I feel like I have missed people out here... Please check the original link http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=49234 

I definitley have missed out on the 8th question for several people on round one...

Apologies...


----------



## reece89 (Feb 23, 2007)

its gonna be a close call people


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

GreenWillow and her second round entry

While I have gracoiusly withdrawn from this contest to atleast allow the other competitors a sporting chance, surely it could do no harm if I atleast set an example by displaying what a REAL winning answer would look like...

1 - If you had to choose between saving a child with cancer and saving $10 which would you do?

Both, of course. And then catch my flight to that African country where I am assisting in the building of a village for little orphaned orangutangs.


2 - You are on a speeding train headed for a bridge that has collapsed, the driver is unconscious and Recharge is being cornered by a mad- doberman, there is a carriage full of venemous tarrantulas between you and the locomotive engine and you and Recharge are the only ones on the train apart from the driver, how do you react?

I never travel on trains. They smell.


3 - You have just been fired from your job but you have a date with Recharge later that night. How do you still make this a wonderful and special date for you both?

Seeing as The Dad and various brothers would be taking my place on the date I simply do not see that my newly unemployed status has anything to do with it.


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 23, 2007)

Pfft - you missed me, oh what hope do I have :'(


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

Dame Jaquie's round one and two entries

OK, here's my entry...

*deep breath*

Round 1

1. e - Hog's Breath for a nice juicy steak.
2. a
3. a
4. like crap I'd imagine, but the only seafood I eat is oysters so I wouldn't know.
5. b
6. All of the above, gotta be in my line of work!
7. Is that weekend "together from your partner"? If its together with your partner, I'd have to take that option, maybe a weekend camping trip? You can't make memories with a diamond.

Round 2

1. Have to save the kid with cancer, I mean if I had the power to cure cancer then who needs 10 bucks, I'd be rich beyond my wildest dreams.

2. (Who thought this one up?) Well, my sympathetic nervous system would kick in and I would probably sh** myself. lol ok seriously, throw the dog a steak that I happen to have in my handbag, take out the tarantulas with the (dozen) cans of mortein which I also have in my handbag, rescusitate the driver with a CPR & a swig of whisky (also in my handbag). The driver then stops the train mere inches from the drop off. Recharge thanks me and pledges eternal gratitude. Then I'm off to the chiroporactor to crack my back because of all the stuff I've been carrying around in my bag.

3. Simple...this would never happen, I'm irreplacable!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

DameJacquie said:


> Pfft - you missed me, oh what hope do I have :'(



Was copying and pasting as you wrote that.. .too quick 

We love ya tho... (meat burner)


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 23, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Was copying and pasting as you wrote that.. .too quick
> 
> We love ya tho... (meat burner)



Oh please forgive me Slim. I'm not a ritual meat burner, it was only the once I promise!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

Kelly is edging out to an early lead with 25% of the votes... She most likely voted for herself...

Equal all hogging 15% of the vote is Simone, GreenWillow and gaara (the lads lad).

Interesting start to what will be a close race.

This is 20 minutes into voting.. will keep you all posted. Good luck entrants. A stunning array of entries... We love you all!


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey, you forgot my entry for round one, where I simply flashed a dazzling smile.  You also forgot that I graciously withdrew, despite the $300 000 000 000 000 fine. Can I pay it off in installments from the proceeds of my lemonade stand?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> Hey, you forgot my entry for round one, where I simply flashed a dazzling smile.  You also forgot that I graciously withdrew, despite the $300 000 000 000 000 fine. Can I pay it off in installments from the proceeds of my lemonade stand?



You can't withdraw... it's not like a war in Iraq you know!

Anyhow, if you want to put your round one entry up here feel free.. i thoguht your round two gave you huge justice, and the voters tend to agree...

Good luck GW... we're all rooting for you.


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 23, 2007)

slim6y said:


> You can't withdraw... it's not like a war in Iraq you know!
> 
> Anyhow, if you want to put your round one entry up here feel free.. i thoguht your round two gave you huge justice, and the voters tend to agree...
> 
> Good luck GW... we're all rooting for you.


Hmm, perhaps I worded that wrong. When I said "withdrawal" what I actually meant was "decrease in numbers". There is a whole world of difference between the two terms. My "decrease in numbers" will take place over a period of three posts where, by the third post Iraq, um, I mean Recharge, will be free to police his own country... um, date whoever the judges choose except for me.

So ends Post The First.


----------



## kelly (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll have your votes GreenWillow


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 23, 2007)

This is post The Second, where all that's left between Iraq in meltdown and Iraq melted down is two sepos and a particularly vicious looking alsation.

*cough* rather... all that's left between Recharge and Gaara living happily ever after is a spontaneous left flank attack by Kelly and Jordo.


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 23, 2007)

The final post. Kelly has taken my votes and streaked to the winners post leaving Gaara and Jordo to console eachother however they may.

As for Iraq, the alsation went home and lived happily ever after as a drug-sniffing dog.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

Judges may not pass votes from one contestant to another..you better hope you don't win GW...


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

In just under one hour, Kelly is striking up a lead with 28% of the vote. But GW, who wishes to remove herself appears to be a convincing second! with 20% of the vote!


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 23, 2007)

you were so funny GW, i voted for you :lol:
Goodluck!!!


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 23, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> you were so funny GW, i voted for you :lol:
> Goodluck!!!


Awfully kind of you, but Kelly looks like a sure thing! I'm afraid your vote was wasted


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 23, 2007)

i'm not getting any votes, i'm a loser


----------



## gaara (Feb 23, 2007)

I can't believe I'm gonna lose. This is the biggest rort since Howard's re-election!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

gaara said:


> I can't believe I'm gonna lose. This is the biggest rort since Howard's re-election!



Stll 6 more days and a fair whack of hours to go... it's anyone's game at the moment...

Good luck tho.. Please keep the votes rolling in...

Kelly still leading...


----------



## jordo (Feb 23, 2007)

gaara said:


> I can't believe I'm gonna lose. This is the biggest rort since Howard's re-election!



Me too, looks like the two hot favourites (us) :lol: got owned by the pathetic DJ and GW the quitter  :lol:


----------



## jordo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh and thanks to my 3 supporters so far, your cheques are in the mail


----------



## slim6y (Feb 23, 2007)

Results 6 hours into the competition poll...

Tied with 12 votes each.... Kinky Kelly and Dirty DameJaquie hogging 23% of the vote!

Second is Gorgous GreenWillow who no longer wants to be part of the poll, if I had known that at the start Lucas could have been entered!

Third and miles off the initial pace is gracious gaara withstanding 11.5% of the vote!

Early days yet, and Dame's placards and forcefullness have got her several votes just like that. We haven't seen or heard from Tatelina, Jen, Simone, Bryony... and Jordo has but given up. 

I say it's all on, it's all go.. in the tightest race for the sexiest date in the world... 

Get those votes in people.. Get voting.. even if you don't know any of the people, read their comments, live vicariously and get voting!


----------



## Clairebear (Feb 23, 2007)

I would like to wish you all the best of luck. As i've already told Slim6y, the biggest mistake i'll EVER make was not entering this competition. I shall now go and sit in a corner until the terrible feeling of 'what if?' goes away. Now everyone get voting so Gaara can win and show Recharge the time of his life.


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 24, 2007)

What? Who voted for me? *peers at people*
I'm very curious now.. And I thought we agreed that Gaara won hands down and that I retract my application!


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 24, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Early days yet, and Dame's placards and forcefullness have got her several votes just like that. We haven't seen or heard from Tatelina, Jen, Simone, Bryony... and Jordo has but given up.



I voted for theDameJacquie, at this i am out of the running- interests closer to home 

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 24, 2007)

P.S. My answers for second round anyway....

1 - If you had to choose between saving a child with cancer and saving $10 which would you do?
Save $10.00, i've leanrt not to be so generous with my money since being at uni. I've donated plenty over the years anyway..

2 - You are on a speeding train headed for a bridge that has collapsed, the driver is unconscious and Recharge is being cornered by a mad- doberman, there is a carriage full of venemous tarrantulas between you and the locomotive engine and you and Recharge are the only ones on the train apart from the driver, how do you react?

Grab him by the wrist and scream @#$%^&* jump!!!!!!!!!!

3 - You have just been fired from your job but you have a date with Recharge later that night. How do you still make this a wonderful and special date for you both?

I'd get on Seek.com that afternoon, start looking for work and worry about it the morning after. Having a relaxing bundy during dinner might help the cause.

Simone.


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 24, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> I voted for theDameJacquie, at this i am out of the running- interests closer to home
> 
> Simone.



Cheers Simone  - you've placed your vote with the winner :lol:


----------



## kelly (Feb 24, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Early days yet, and Dame's placards and forcefullness have got her several votes just like that.


 
I'm glad I'm not the only one who knows it's not her answers that are getting her votes 


_cheating_


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 24, 2007)

kelly said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who knows it's not her answers that are getting her votes
> 
> 
> _cheating_



LMAO :lol: - claws away please


----------



## kelly (Feb 24, 2007)

All is fair in Love & War, baby!


----------



## viridis (Feb 24, 2007)

it doesnt really matter as GreenWillow would win hands down if she didnt pull out! I love her witty posts lol


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 24, 2007)

viridis said:


> it doesnt really matter as GreenWillow would win hands down if she didnt pull out! I love her witty posts lol



We know she would win! We all love GW's witty posts!


----------



## viridis (Feb 24, 2007)

At least I know its not just me that likes her educated mind!


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 24, 2007)

That's so nice of you guys. And the only witty thing I can think of to say in response is...

Aw shucks, thanks!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 24, 2007)

Only 22 and half hours into the voting and we have a mommouth struggle in the front rows...

GW should be winning, but her inclement withdrawl (or reduction) from the competition has hampered her chances of winning. But again, she claws from the depths and past experience shows, even a withdrawl doesn't guarnatee you're not in!

GreenWillow has secured 13% of the vote and is in third place just 6% from the leaders.

Also moving through the ranks is Simone (Johnbowmonie)... Maybe it was her second round ansers. Simone is ranked in 4th place.

There's no suprises who the leaders are. If it's a draw we'll have to go the jelly wrestling. But early days yet and the tough campaigns lead by DameJaquie (DJ) has secured her equal first vote. 

Between Kelly and DJ they have almost 40% of the entire votes... 

This is the closest race with 6 days remaining to get votes in.

Keep your eye on gaara, he's a tipped favourite to win (TAB odds of $1.22). But he does like to come in from behind (old joke now).

The suprise slow starters of Bryony and Tatelina. Maybe they just haven't shown their faces much. Tatelina has just made give up comments like Jordo. Don't give up... There's 1000s more people to vote yet.


----------



## kelly (Feb 24, 2007)

woooo vote kelly!!!


----------



## ollieham (Feb 24, 2007)

good luck kelly


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 25, 2007)

no. vote for me!!


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 25, 2007)

What? MORE people have voted for me? I don't get it!
Gaara's legs are 10thousand times more hairier than mine are and so obviously should win the date with Recharge!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 25, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> What? MORE people have voted for me? I don't get it!
> Gaara's legs are 10thousand times more hairier than mine are and so obviously should win the date with Recharge!



Tatelina hunny, it's the people's choice. They want to see Recharge with a smart, sexy sophisticated being, albeit with hairy legs... 

Realising I just re-described gaara I share your concerns... However, don't forget it's not about the hairyness of your legs it's where you take those hairy legs with Recharge in tow...


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 25, 2007)

yikes...glad i aint on that poll.......i dont want a date


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 25, 2007)

melgalea said:


> yikes...glad i aint on that poll.......i dont want a date


 

**NOTED**


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 25, 2007)

Pherhaps Gaara and I should SHARE! Now there's a noble idea. Hmmm split the bill 3 ways..?


----------



## gaara (Feb 25, 2007)

Sure Tate - you get him nice and hammered at the pub then ill tuck him in


----------



## slim6y (Feb 25, 2007)

Whats this about you and the tuck gaara?

Well, looking at the score two days into polling and it's exciting!

The big mover and a groover is Tatelina chasing that 5th place just one vote behind Simone...

Taking charge for the withdrawals is GreenWillow - "The smart vote" placing her 4th most likely to be on a date with Recharge...

But cruising that third spot, and always looking like the most dangerous of his species is the tuck master - gaara... Very hot to trot!

Securing an easy second place is the ever so hot and ever so young Kelly... Chasing a much more secure DameJaquie who has secured 19 of the 90 votes.

It's still unclear who is going to get the fusion going in this nuclear battle for the Recharge!

Votes still required - if you haven't voted do so now - The more votes we get the better the date video will be... And we all wanna see that gaara tuck... don't we???


----------



## gaara (Feb 25, 2007)

haha I <3 you slim. Oh wait, recharge you didn't see that. Its all you baby.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 25, 2007)

The Date... By SLiM6y

Kelly said she was 22,
But really she is not,
It doesn't matter though,
We still think you're hot.

We all know about Recharge,
Heading out on his date,
Was it really destiny,
Or was it really fate?

Then there's Bryony,
The one who really should win,
And stary should have entered,
But she called me a shim.

So many said they should have entered,
Just look at the sulking Claire,
All she wanted was a date,
So she could let down that teacher hair.

GreenWillow makes snappy comebacks,
But now she wants out,
If you didn't want in in the first place,
Now is not the time to pout.

DameJaquie has got vicious,
Swarming in her poll,
She is taking it so seriously,
Her date is on a roll.

Gaara is making his mark,
Saying how he likes the tuck,
When he gets Recharge,
He'll ride him like a fire truck (wot tha???)

Then there is the sad story,
The sad story of our Jen,
And I would think,
She's the most beautiful of the ten.

Johnbowmonie is right up there,
We know her as Simone,
If she wins the date, 
She said she'd do it by phone.

Inkslinger got off to a bad start,
But im sure that's a bad stat,
If they go on a date,
Recharge can come back with a tatt!

Jordo is our sad case,
He really makes me cry,
He knew he was the favourite,
But these stats don't seem to lie!

Is the vote already signed?
Is it already in a seal?
What will recharge get to date?
And how will he feel?

If you haven't yet voted,
Then you need to get there now!
Show us your support,
Just click a vote that's how!

If you haven't seen it yet,
Below is a link,
This one isn't a virus,
Nor the tail of a skink.

We don't really know why,
But we all know we do,
Recharge is getting a date,
And we all wanna see who...

Get in and VOTE

(already posted in the poem thread.. but thought it might encourage voters here...)


----------



## kelly (Feb 26, 2007)

For the record, I never said I was 22 ahahaha
I'm *S E V E N T E E N!!!!!!*

ps. Vote for me


----------



## slim6y (Feb 26, 2007)

SCANDAL ROCKS THE DATE POLL.... Or does it?

Kelly openly admits now to being 17.

could this hurt Kelly's chances of winning...

Will people sway their votes to the secure gaara, DJ or the ever popular withdrawal team of Tatelina and GreenWillow.... This could now be a tough choice... It's not to late to secure a date and his fate of Recharge...


----------



## kelly (Feb 26, 2007)

I hate you slim6y, making people think I was 22 ahaha!!
If you look at that stupid age thread someone did, I always said I was 17.

*Younger = Better.*


----------



## Bryony (Feb 26, 2007)

lol!
slimy that is one top poem!


Oh and by the way guys.....if you vote for me i will bounce on your screens all day


----------



## kelly (Feb 26, 2007)

So ... Much ... Bouncing!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 26, 2007)

Bounce bounce bounce


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 26, 2007)

slim6y said:


> The Date... By SLiM6y
> 
> Kelly said she was 22,
> But really she is not,
> ...



Sif not include me in your poem! That's it! I'm offended. I'm going to get more points now just to prove to you that I can! I'm back in the game!

EDIT: Oh and ofcourse to get that lovely Recharge for my own devices.


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 26, 2007)

ya know bry, if u made that promise before i voted then i wouldn't have wasted my vote on GW.
yeah, very good poem slim LMAO.
bouncy bouncy


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 26, 2007)

hehehe. I _told_ you it was a wasted vote!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 26, 2007)

awwwww!
I'll bounce more now to get more votes!


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh what? Fine then! You bounce Bryony.. I'll advertise.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 26, 2007)

Umpire slimy!!!!!!!!
I see this as cheating!

I want her banned from the comp and a big naughty sticker next to her name!!!!!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 26, 2007)

or..............................
We could settle this like real ladies.........

Would you rather mud or jelly wrestling?


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 26, 2007)

Hahahaha Want a tissue?  I have lost time to make up for because people started voting for Gaara instead of me!


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 26, 2007)

Lime jelly FTW!  And see through white tshirts!


----------



## kelly (Feb 26, 2007)

Tatelina you're pretty hot... Maybe an 8/10?
I'd much prefer jelly wrestling


----------



## Bryony (Feb 26, 2007)

Ooooooooooooooooow its on like Donkey Kong!!!!!


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 26, 2007)

kelly said:


> *Younger = Better.*



Older= more experienced

Simone.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 26, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Older= more experienced



Well that means I'm just right


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 26, 2007)

You need to start a vote for Bryony thread.

Simone.


----------



## brad (Feb 26, 2007)

shoodnt this thing be over???
http://postcardsbargain.com/clip.html


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 26, 2007)

brad said:


> shoodnt this thing be over???
> http://postcardsbargain.com/clip.html



You voted for me right Brad? It's not over til its over! (or we get a fat lady to sing)


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 26, 2007)

kelly said:


> Tatelina you're pretty hot... Maybe an 8/10?
> I'd much prefer jelly wrestling



But you're still winning!! *whinges*
If only this wasn't an all ages site... *thinks of the photos she could post*


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 26, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> But you're still winning!! *whinges*
> If only this wasn't an all ages site... *thinks of the photos she could post*



send the photos to me, and i will describe them to everyone  lol


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 26, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> send the photos to me, and i will describe them to everyone  lol



What's your email address? And will you ensure I win fairly?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh.. the scandal that rocks the polls...

Tatelina throws a wobbly after inadvertantly being left out of the poem - which admitidley I feel bad about... But what rhymes with tatelina... ballernina??? 

So just for you..

Tatelina sulks and throws a tanty,
So she photographs herself in a lacey panty,
She looks too hot,
To win the lot,
And she's off to have a ranty...

Tatelina takes the LEAD


----------



## kelly (Feb 26, 2007)

Go Tate!!


----------



## Chimera (Feb 26, 2007)

Campaign drive is paying off then Tatelina


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 26, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Oh.. the scandal that rocks the polls...
> 
> Tatelina throws a wobbly after inadvertantly being left out of the poem - which admitidley I feel bad about... But what rhymes with tatelina... ballernina???
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Gee thanks. But oooo ooo ooo! Who's winning now after throwing a tanty?
*jumps up and down with her hand in the air*


----------



## Bryony (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm going to go cry,
Do you know why?
I want more votes!
I need to rock the boat!
But its a little scanty...
to be posted in your pantie...
So i will just bounce around 
Up, down, up, down


----------



## slim6y (Feb 26, 2007)

The challenge is on... Tatelina has gone rounding up the votes and is now clearing the leader board and secures almost 25% of the vote! What an amazing comeback... The only othe rmover is gaara.

But now it's bryony's turn to go hard out campaigning... of course it's all about recharge... Recharge how do yuo feel this vote is going? Any suprises?

Congrats Tatelina on your new found confidence... Good luck to the rest... I feel panty shots are required by the looks of things!


----------



## DameJacquie (Feb 26, 2007)

Better get the placards out again!


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 26, 2007)

Bah! When I left I was in the lead! Sheesh!
Maybe I should put up more photos... when all the kiddies have gone to sleep.


----------



## Jen (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey, there was a round 2? where was i, can i put my answers in now?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 26, 2007)

Jen said:


> Hey, there was a round 2? where was i, can i put my answers in now?



We've been waiting to hear from you... Yes put answers in NOW! It's not too late... We thought you had done a runner...


----------



## Jen (Feb 26, 2007)

1. Kid with cancer, so many cancers can be cured these days.
2. Oooh, hard one, with my time proven GROWL voice (works a treat on my dog, neice co-workers...) i'd scare the poop out of the dob, who would then be thrown as a sacrifice to the tarantualas, while recharge and i spent our remailing time on earth umm... i'd probably get into trouble if i finished that train of thought.
3. Hell, my job sucks, lets celebrate!!


----------



## slim6y (Feb 26, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Umpire slimy!!!!!!!!
> I see this as cheating!
> 
> I want her banned from the comp and a big naughty sticker next to her name!!!!!



I see the protest flag is waving - it's a white lacie frilly flag like thing... no wait... it's... oh Bry...

We can't ban someone because they're gorgous now can we? Or we'd have to ban you (hahaha)... 

Man, if you don't drum up some votes I will have to do it for you 

Good luck ladies, gentleman and gaara.... there's merely 4 more days of unadulterated voting. I suggest you get those lack lustre voters by polling much harder... yes.. the harder you poll the bigger the vote!


----------



## Jen (Feb 26, 2007)

Theres a photo of me on here somewhere, Revdan, help me out? I can't find the thing and i think you still have it?


----------



## Jen (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, if no one can find it... slinky black dress, blood red lippy, dog collar, blonde waves cascading over bare shoulders.....


----------



## slim6y (Feb 26, 2007)

Jen said:


> Theres a photo of me on here somewhere, Revdan, help me out? I can't find the thing and i think you still have it?



Oh, here I was thinking your avatar photo was you... silly me 

Welcome back into the race Jen... Good to see ya here... Drumming up support... Still 4 days to go...


----------



## Jen (Feb 26, 2007)

aww come on people, one vote - and yeah, i voted for myself. How sad, i will never win recharge for my own. Maybe we should talk qualities other than physical - especially since 1. i can't compete with the mesmerising bouncy bouncy (12d thankyou very much)
and 2. i can't find that darn photo...
I cook, i clean, i don't care if you leave the toilet seat upI actively encourage my man to go out with the boys, i enjoy watching most sport, i don't drink much (designated driver, well , in a few months anyway l-plater), i bring coffee and toast in the morning, i give massages - with or without oils, i have a pool table, yummm..... can't think of anything else that i can put here without getting thrown off the site....


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 26, 2007)

Pffft.. I have hot photos! Vote for me!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 26, 2007)

OK people.......
here is the deal 

If tatelina and i tie we will go bikini jelly wrestling on you tube!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 26, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Man, if you don't drum up some votes I will have to do it for you


 

Oh come on my main man slimy  you know you want to vote for me.....you have just been blinded by the infinate beauty and ultimate desirability of DameJaquie, Tatelina and Kelly.....

BUT

i am more than willing to fight for the right of recharge


----------



## slim6y (Feb 26, 2007)

All I can say is go the draw Tatelina vs Bryony... then we have to re-poll who wins the jelly wrestling... 

Tatelina promises to wear the outfit she wore on the previous pages in her photo shoot.

But what does Bryony promise? 

My vote is sealed till the end... Last minute voting maybe.... 

Can't wait till friday 2:56pm (2nd March 2007)...

The world is watching with baited anticipation... More votes - ladies, gentleman and gaara... more scandals please... scandals bring out the voters among us...


----------



## Bryony (Feb 26, 2007)

slim6y said:


> But what does Bryony promise?


 
I as a fellow citizen of APS here by declare that if she wins this here date with recharge...that she will increase bouncing in all threads by %75 

</IMG>


----------



## slim6y (Feb 27, 2007)

Ladies and gentlemans - with only the rest of tonight, Wednesday and Thursday (plus a little of friday) to vote - you better get ya voting socks on...

DJ still clearly leads after a small amount of battling from Tatelina which doesn't seem to have dropped off, but has taken a back seat. Which may well be where DJ ends up if she wins.

Only 6 votes in it between 1st and second... It's still anyone's game!

But a whopping 18 votes clear of 3rd spot. Is it a two horse race? Or are both not akin to being likened to horses?

What happened to the star of the show gaara? What happened to Jordo? And why has Bryony slipped into 5th spot (which is really 6th because 3rd is tied equal).

Did all the wit of GW go to waste... Or is it GoneWollow now?

And has everyone (of the well over 1000 members of APS) voted for someone? If not, VOTE!


----------



## kelly (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm second prize so Tatelina may well be going on a date with me


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 28, 2007)

kelly said:


> I'm second prize so Tatelina may well be going on a date with me



And certainly not complaining either! 


slim6y said:


> All I can say is go the draw Tatelina vs Bryony... then we have to re-poll who wins the jelly wrestling...
> 
> Tatelina promises to wear the outfit she wore on the previous pages in her photo shoot.
> 
> ...


Scandals hey? Well you know what I heard....Bryony doesn't actually look like an animae cartoon! She's actually human! *gobsmacked*
And and and... I heard that GW actually pulled out because she's already been* on a date with Recharge! 
And and... DJ is cheating because she's continually bumping her own thread! 
And I think Gaara is on a road trip on the way to see Recharge incase he doens't win the poll and needs to take matters into his own hands!

*may or may not be true....is actually not true


----------



## gaara (Feb 28, 2007)

im walking to his house even as I type this


----------



## Bryony (Feb 28, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Well you know what I heard....Bryony doesn't actually look like an animae cartoon! She's actually human! *gobsmacked*




lol!
Oh no!
I have been exposed for the human i really am.......so.................................

VOTE FOR ME


----------



## slim6y (Feb 28, 2007)

Bryony said:


> lol!
> Oh no!
> I have been exposed for the human i really am.......so.................................
> 
> VOTE FOR ME



Don't cover it up for what it's worth - it's just the way you're drawn... oh so perfectly...


----------



## slim6y (Mar 1, 2007)

Just over 24 hours to go...

5 votes ahead of Tatelina in second place is our current leader DJ....

3rd Equal was the former leader Kelly and the hot favourite gaara... both have curtailed off and require 18 votes to be any sort of competition!

But there's more than 18 votes left in it! 

But only 24 hours to go... and then it's all over... and Recharge will be ahppily married and cooking for two! 

Plus the ironing he will be doing...

The vacuuming....

The dishes...

The lawns...

Walking the dogs and babies....

Getting up at 4am to feed the babies...

Getting up at 2am to feed the babies...

Putting babies to bed...

Putting the babies back to bed...

Vacuuming.... Ironing... Dishes.... 

What a great life that most of us can only be jealous about... 

We look forward to 3pm tomorrow when the winner is announced... More VOTES REQUIRED!


----------



## little_angel (Mar 1, 2007)

So who on earth is this guy?
*looks puzzled*
man he must have one huge problem getting a date!


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes little_angel, he keeps snakes apparently! - YUCK! :lol:


----------



## Jen (Mar 1, 2007)

if one person apart from me votes for me i'll be happy...please?


----------



## slim6y (Mar 1, 2007)

Jen... Your wish came true... now if only we can get another 200 votes before 3pm tomorrow... i will be happy!


----------



## DameJacquie (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, slim, 200 more votes for ME!! lol


----------



## PremierPythons (Mar 1, 2007)

Where's the win a date with Chanty competition?? :-(


----------



## DameJacquie (Mar 1, 2007)

Chanty79 said:


> Where's the win a date with Chanty competition?? :-(



Talk to Slim6y about that one


----------



## Jen (Mar 1, 2007)

thankyou thankyou thankyou


----------



## slim6y (Mar 2, 2007)

JUST 8 HOURS TO GO!!!

VOTE VOTE VOTE

A close and tight match... nothing better for a date!

Get in there!


----------



## Bryony (Mar 2, 2007)

slim6y said:


> A close and tight match... nothing better for a date!



Tight?
Its a full blown landslide!

I only have 11 votes


----------



## slim6y (Mar 2, 2007)

Turn that frown upside down... Go poll your voters or let the voters poll you


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 2, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Tight?
> Its a full blown landslide!
> 
> I only have 11 votes



Oh my goodness! I never realised that you only had that many! And with all that bouncing? Maybe we have alot of gay men online?? But wait...then...why are they voting for me and DJ..? Maybe because we're actually men! MWahahahaha < evil laugh


----------



## Bryony (Mar 2, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Turn that frown upside down... Go poll your voters or let the voters poll you



LOL! :lol:

*gets ready to poll all but 11 voters*


----------



## little_angel (Mar 2, 2007)

man who is this guy?
he must be hot or something!
hehehehe!


----------



## Recharge (Mar 2, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Just over 24 hours to go...
> 
> 5 votes ahead of Tatelina in second place is our current leader DJ....
> 
> ...



only one problem with this, I'm pretty sure I'm infertile


----------



## slim6y (Mar 2, 2007)

So here it is - the voting soon stopped after R announced his fertility...

It appears that we should look at the order of merit here...

Jen got off to a slow start and finished with a faster than her slow start, but still not fast enough to reach the top.

The ever so quiet Jordo only lept ahead by 1 vote to be pegged to 9th possie... But being the 9th most likely person to date Recharge in the universe is quite a big ask!

And another vote further ahead is our resident drawer - inkslinger. Sorry R, you're not getting that tattoo date you always wanted.

Bryony had to admit she's not a cartoon, that is what cost her this game. She promised more bounce, but the voters didn't want to poll her. Well, some of them did... 

Coming in equal, and maybe because of their status was Johnbowmonie and GreenWillow. Suprisingly both under performed but at least weren't left for dust. Wit wasn't everything I guess.

Getting off to an early lead, but not getting off any further was our youngest contestant, at only 17 she was the 4th most likey in the whole universe to date recharge, im just gutted she didn't make the trip from perth!

Gaara suprised us so much with not winning. But he will get back up there... 3rd isn't too bad, but you still lost!

The biggest event was the duel between tatelina and our now winner... I have to admit that tatelina was pegged at the poll by only 5 votes...

Congratulation to DameJaquie... your prize is in the mail...


----------



## kelly (Mar 2, 2007)

I feel so sorry for Recharge, missing out on a date with Gaara - DAMN.


----------



## Recharge (Mar 2, 2007)

lol so, so I go by general or express post? and so I need to put holes in the box?

I suppose I'll have to start thinking about how to get there and stuff  oh dear...
DameJaquie, you will be gentile with me won't you?? 

thanks all for a great race 

so ummm.. what now?


----------



## slim6y (Mar 2, 2007)

You need an esk and some tape, scissors for holes, and we can call up AAE and get you on the next flight...

Otherwise... 

it's all up to you now!!


----------



## kelly (Mar 2, 2007)

Recharge said:


> so ummm.. what now?


 
Who else needs a date ahaha?


----------



## gaara (Mar 2, 2007)

so, any ofther losers wanna go meet up at the pub where we can all feel sorry for ourselves?


----------



## Bryony (Mar 2, 2007)

YAY @ PUB!

I'm doing just fine feeling sorry formyself here with my dribkies........but pub sounds better!

All us sorry loosers to meet at the pub in 10mins!


----------



## Recharge (Mar 2, 2007)

oh dear lord, I just checked transport, the train alone will cost $98  lol
well, I guess this whole thing will be happening in about a months time, after some serious saving
haha

maybe I should stop in sydney for a few nights on the way back?? 
who's gonna put me up for a night or two?


----------



## slim6y (Mar 2, 2007)

See - I knew that you could do it R.... well done.......


----------



## gaara (Mar 2, 2007)

Spare room at my place Recharge


----------



## Recharge (Mar 2, 2007)

could do what?


----------



## slim6y (Mar 2, 2007)

IT... should I spell it out to you I T... IT!!!  you did IT... IT!!! IT!!! IT!!!! 
 
Ahhh... you won 1st place in a dating competition - collect $10 from each of the players.


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 3, 2007)

So what? Gaara or I didn't win?? How boring! Then there's no sharing! 
Unless DJ is a friendly sharing caring kind of person. 

I think there is no choice now..but to have a group date AKA general meet up in Sydney wear people can actually attend and thus show up. 
So DM and Recharge..expect many more people on your date!


----------



## Recharge (Mar 3, 2007)

lol tatelina, DJ is in far, far from Sydney, so I don't think that'll happen, I on the other hand, am thinking of stopping over in Sydney for a few days on the way back 

it all depends on finances, I'll be saving hard for the next month, so we'll see where I get too.


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 4, 2007)

:O So what? She's not dropping everything in her life to jump onto a plane to come to your doorstep to be your housewife? Tisk tisk. 
Sydney rocks. Come say hi whilst you're here.


----------



## Recharge (Mar 4, 2007)

lol, and you were going too?


----------



## little_angel (Mar 4, 2007)

I thought this was win a date not win a get-to-gether!


----------



## Recharge (Mar 4, 2007)

hey, no reason not to have a party after the date


----------



## slim6y (Mar 4, 2007)

Or during maybe?


----------



## MrSpike (Mar 4, 2007)

Recharge said:


> hey, no reason not to have a party after the date



You talking about the pants party?


----------

